# Time to Rock and Roll



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Having a 4 alarm toad strangler with heavy gusts today. tornado watch is posted. However, rain supposed to be over by 6 pm, clear and sunny tomorrow with 10+ mph wind, followed by 4 sunny days with temps in high 80s and 90s. Time to get started on this year’s adventure


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

Same kind of forecast here in Western PA. Tighten them straps, buttercup. The ride is about to begin in earnest!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Same here. Today was our dry-down day and tomorrow more 1st cutting is going down. Tried some 2 weeks back or so but lost all of it. Got rained on 3 times and all the trips around tedding and raking, baling, loading, hauling, etc. lost us a good chunk of change. It's all garbage and will turn to mulch. Gambled and lost. I'm an old hand at this but still can't help but bitch even now! Good luck fellers.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Having a 4 alarm toad strangler with heavy gusts today. tornado watch is posted. However, rain supposed to be over by 6 pm, clear and sunny tomorrow with 10+ mph wind, followed by 4 sunny days with temps in high 80s and 90s. Time to get started on this year’s adventure


We had the same early and then it cleared to almost blue skies with good breezes. We lined up to cut hay, but about 4 pm, dark clouds rolled in and thunderstorms and it rained off and on until dark. Needless to say, we didn’t cut, but will Saturday. Weather is looking very favorable through Wednesday and right promising next weekend too.

I hope you are getting a good price for your hay. If you have Facebook or know of someone that does, look at the Virginia Hay, Straw & Hay Equipment page. Hay prices up your way are generally north of $10 per bale.

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Season started here in Mass. This week with my friend baling 120 bales on a 1 acre field only to discover his knotters messing up( all wore out) so he is having a stroke right now cause his fields are ready, that'll learn him to go away for the winter and not give his equipment some loving!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Got another wave at 9 last night. Not as much as earlier but plenty more. Would really like to wait a day but they have already changed the Wednesday forecast to cloudy.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We are undecided here. Pushing 1.5 inches of rain ending later today. Then a good 3 day window but it is early hay with lots of moisture and really need a 4 day min. this time of year. But they are saying summer heat............what to do. what to do.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> We are undecided here. Pushing 1.5 inches of rain ending later today. Then a good 3 day window but it is early hay with lots of moisture and really need a 4 day min. this time of year. But they are saying summer heat............what to do. what to do.


That is exactly my situation here. We may have gotten about 2 inches and it was over at midnight last night. I will make imprints in the ground with tires which I hate doing but don't think I will tear anything up if I am careful. Slower cutting to be sure. I debated with myself all night about windrowing or spreading but ultimately decided the top drying from spreading is superior due to surface area to windrowing. radiation will be seriously high for several days so hopefully, by baling time the ground will be better. We are on limestone Karst so the ground handles heavy rain very well as long as you are on sod. 

I am cutting in about an hour so I get today, Sunday, Monday, and Tues sunny summer heat. Figure we are going to need it to get this stuff cured properly. I will still shoot it with haygard and will probably ted 3 times. I was 3/4 of the way done last year on this date for first cutting, have not started until today this year. Grass really thickened in the last 10 days. It will be interesting to see what we get in bales per ac. Memorial day acreage is usually in the 110 bales per ac category or more. A little less for stuff cut earlier. My fear is if I passed this up for drier ground conditions we could go into a 2 wk rainy spell and then I am toast. So blow the bilges, full speed ahead.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Y'all could quit being so greedy & send some of that moisture down here.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Y'all could quit being so greedy & send some of that moisture down here.


Would love to. See what I can do.


----------



## Garrison (May 31, 2021)

It is time.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

We had 1 inch total between Tuesday-Thursday on already wet ground… Friday dry but cloudy with high of 65 degrees, no help… today was the start of a 4 day window so started mowing …field conditions were less than desirable but gotta go can’t make second cutting before first is off


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

Still raining today. Probably got 1/2” or better and laid most of the tall stuff down. Got 2 or 3 days of high 70s/low 80s coming, but surrounded by rain.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh good they added 50-70% rain chances for Tuesday night, Wed and Thurs… we’ll be cutting it close…probably be relying on this magic in bag Siloking to do it’s thing


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Dairies around here are cutting first crop for silage and they are complaining that stuff is not drying. Talked to neighbor and he wants to watch the weather and maybe cut for dry hay later this week. It doesn't dry standing,but I figure it doesn't pay to cut just to make crap.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tedded at 11:15 and then again at 3:30. Should be dry enough to start baling tomorrow afternoon late with haygard and finish Tuesday. Ten day offers nothing for haymaking so we’re halfway through June. Argh


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

My entire 10 day forecast is warm and sunny or partly cloudy but no rain. I started mowing yesterday and mowed more today and will continue to mow more throughout the week. Today it was full sun, hot, and 15 mph winds.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, I decided to pass on this window.


----------



## Garrison (May 31, 2021)

A fair amount of hay has been cut in Mid Michigan, at least locally. Always a tough and variable window on first cutting here in the Great Lakes region. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

I think another week and mine will be ready to cut. Going to take a year or two for it to fully come in. Looks like my seeding worked, I see some nice green rows coming up. Been too wet and spotty to cut anyway.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

we have been chopping grass since tuesday
25 loads in the bunk


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

720 bricks in the barn and on wagons for delivery. Beautiful stuff, but it’s going to take until the end of this coming January to freeze out the compaction from running on wet ground. Yield was lower than last year but I only put 50# N on instead of the usual 65 and it was a really cool spring. Great for flowers, hay not so much.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Here in central Indiana it’s been raining every 3-4 days since last fall it seems. I cut 1/2 acre on Sunday after a few inches of rain last week through Friday. Ran the tedder over it yesterday to try and dry it out. Rain is forecast again for Wednesday afternoon through Thursday. This stuff is getting baled tonight regardless how wet it is. I did some plunger work on the baler and want to try a small amount first before cutting down acres of hay. My fields look great but just getting overdone now and losing quality.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just knew that the weatherman or woman, could not deliver as promised-4 straight days without rain and progressively increasing temps with 3 days at 90 or more. Sunday was absolutely beautiful weather, yesterday was 88 and pretty nice, today was 92 and awful and the obligatory non-forecasted shower came at 4 today and tomorrow was not supposed to rain as well. Glad my hay was in the shed, others around were not so lucky. Weathermen are the only folks on Pay for Non-Performance compensation plans.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep, we barely and I mean barely dodged the rain on this end of the valley yesterday and were able to get up what was ready for yesterday. Not so lucky today. Got maybe 60% of the acres up before it started to dump. And neither of the past 2 days were supposed to be anything but slim chances. Tomorrow is the much bigger chance. Hate to hope we miss it as dry as we’ve been all year…but also don’t want hay to get wet again. At least we were just raking ahead of the baler today so most was still out flat. Just a reminder that it’s very difficult to predict anything beyond a couple days out this time of year. I shouldn’t complain I guess as it’s been quite a long time since we’ve gotten anything wet.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

Up here we mowed 150 acres for dairy guys to fill silos this past weekend and it all got put in pretty well. The orchard grass is maturing way to quickly with the heat! (It’s supposed to be late maturity variety). We mowed 38 acres today for us to do wrapped balage and I can’t believe how much the alfalfa was laid down!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Onthayman said:


> Up here we mowed 150 acres for dairy guys to fill silos this past weekend and it all got put in pretty well. The orchard grass is maturing way to quickly with the heat! (It’s supposed to be late maturity variety). We mowed 38 acres today for us to do wrapped balage and I can’t believe how much the alfalfa was laid down!


I have tried a number of late maturity OG varieties here in va. Once the 90 degree days and 70 degree nights hit it quickly fires off regardless of variety


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm 600 bricks in so far with 400 delivered, and will be baling up another 600 on Saturday. That will complete 3 of 7 fields completed. Had beautiful drying and baling days so far. I've never been able to get two fields knocked out on Memorial Day weekend before.

Unfortunately my baler broke two shear bolts not even one lap into the first field and was down for the count, so I had to bring in a neighbor's reserve.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well we hit what we still had down with the tedder a couple times and got it baled early this afternoon. Some of it was a little tough but good enough. I figured since we went ahead and rolled it up it wouldn’t rain today (on the big % chance day) but it’s pouring now. So glad it’s up.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Well we hit what we still had down with the tedder a couple times and got it baled early this afternoon. Some of it was a little tough but good enough. I figured since we went ahead and rolled it up it wouldn’t rain today (on the big % chance day) but it’s pouring now. So glad it’s up.


Cut tomorrow and you’re good


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Got the baler out and did 30 big squares of custom work, had to find the driest stuff in the fields top of hill was good lower side was too wet. Chance of rain tomorrow, hope it misses us and we can get the rest of this hay dry. Dry with low humidity tonight but that means it will get cool tonight. Hope it makes it.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

my wife brought me a wagon and i hooked to it
chopped part way around and cell phone buzzed
she said on the way down there was a wagon wheel in the road ,better check my wagon
sure enough rear tandem was missing

better check your lug bolts and nuts


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Baled 19 more big squares today had a little sprinkle then it cleared and the farmer raked it over. Went to bale and had a few drops on the hood of the tractor moisture showed 15 to 30 so poured on the preservative. He had a small run in shed for horses he was able to stack the bale's in 2 high. Guess we will see how this turns out. A bunch of rain in the forecast, if it rains maybe we did the right thing.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

771 bricks in the shed yesterday from 7 acs. Beautiful haying day. Hay made in 28 hours.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wish the weather we’ve had the last several days - mid to upper 70s, sunny, low humidity and breezy would last all summer. Finished first cutting today. Yield was almost identical to last year at about 75% of what an “average” year should be, but better than I was expecting as dry as we were all winter and spring.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Wish the weather we’ve had the last several days - mid to upper 70s, sunny, low humidity and breezy would last all summer. Finished first cutting today. Yield was almost identical to last year at about 75% of what an “average” year should be, but better than I was expecting as dry as we were all winter and spring.


Hope to do my last batch starting Sunday if the forecast holds. I would have finished yesterday but am waiting for customers to finish empt my wagons.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

So far have not had more than a day without rain in the forecast. Rain Saturday, then Sunday was awesome, then rain Sunday night, and all day yesterday, no rain today, but rain tomorrow, none Thursday, rain Friday. 25% Sat thru Mon, 80% Tuesday. It could change by Thursday, so hoping I can get it cut on Friday and baled on Sunday. Hoping I can get through it without tedding, will see.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Well Yesterday the forecast looked good for cutting tonight, and baling by Monday, but, now there is rain in the forecast everyday from now until Tuesday and it rained part of today too. Tuesday, forecast calls for 97* it is 74 right now. I may not be able to cut until Wednesday by the way things look.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Got a decent start 7 days ago since then rain every other day looks like we have a window this week forecast changes every couple of hours getting frustrating but it is still early for our grass


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

Still raining…… Looking like a typical Oregon summer in the valley.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

I finally got the hay cut, forecast calls for 2 tenths of an inch around 2 today, but the next few days are supposed to be hot and dry. I have some pretty thick windrows in areas, so looks like I may need a tedder afterall. I say at least 2/3rds can get dried by raking, but at least 1/3rd is dense, the windrow is nearly up to my knees and over 2' wide. I don't even know if the side rake can spread it out enough with the tines up in the air.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Mid-Atlantic weather here is really starting to get annoying. At least the really severe stuff has avoided my area but still a no go for cutting. Maybe Friday?


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Mid-Atlantic weather here is really starting to get annoying. At least the really severe stuff has avoided my area but still a no go for cutting. Maybe Friday?


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Fingers crossed that there wont be any more rain for the next 2 days so I can get it raked and baled and put away.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

4 inches of rain last night, was hoping to get going on some dry hay. Have a dry forecast till Tuesday, but I think fields are going to need at least 2 days drying before any hay cutting.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mellow said:


> Mid-Atlantic weather here is really starting to get annoying. At least the really severe stuff has avoided my area but still a no go for cutting. Maybe Friday?


My last batch of first is going down at 9 am tomorrow morning and I would be really surprised if I am not baling by 3 or 4 on Saturday. Up to 25 mph gusts tomorrow and 90degrees , 10 mph or more on Saturday. Upland OG is burned up pretty good. I’ll make the best I can bale several bales and call my buddy to come roll it for his cows if it is too far gone


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

The hay was almost there. Just about ready to rake over and finish drying what was on the bottom, then got 1/2" last night. Top is dry, but the bottom soaked. Now need to wait a bit for the ground to dry up so I can roll it over and finish drying. I was hoping to get it baled tomorrow, now looks like either Saturday or Sunday at the latest.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

ACDII said:


> The hay was almost there. Just about ready to rake over and finish drying what was on the bottom, then got 1/2" last night. Top is dry, but the bottom soaked. Now need to wait a bit for the ground to dry up so I can roll it over and finish drying. I was hoping to get it baled tomorrow, now looks like either Saturday or Sunday at the latest.


hope you have a good tedder or a customer for mulch. That much water after the hay is fully cured is awful but if you have a tedder and know how to use it, you can still salvage reasonably decent looking hay but you have to really work at it.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Yep, just picked one up on Tuesday. After I roll the hay up into windrows I will have a better idea how much of it got wet. Actually going to go out in a few minutes and give it a try. If its still pretty wet underneath, I guess I can take another pass with the tedder. Hopefully not since I tedded it Tuesday evening and it is spread out pretty good, but there are still a few heavy spots.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally under way.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> Finally under way.


Didn’t you get heavy rain squalls late yesterday?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Clear, 90, wind today, clear sunny 75 and breezy tomorrow. Nirvana ❤☀☀☀☀


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Didn’t you get heavy rain squalls late yesterday?


Nothing yesterday and severe storms an hour before pictures were taken. Those yielded a heavy dew. While mowing had tornado warnings going off for south of me.

Where ever these readings are taken I have received half of this.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> Nothing yesterday and severe storms an hour before pictures were taken. Those yielded a heavy dew. While mowing had tornado warnings going off for south of me.
> 
> Where ever these readings are taken I have received half of this.
> View attachment 91956


well you should have 3 or more days of stellar haymaking weather. Guess we are both under this massive Canadian high, we are having santa annas today, really weird for us but I will take it. Is that orchard grass? if so, wish mine still looked that nice. All the italian rye grass lodged and died but will make bale filler and horses eat it because I have that problem with any mid june first cut here. Orchard grass was a real mixed bag, some green with still green heads, others reseeding as I was cutting but still green understory. Left the mower down in multiple places that were already cut to cut some of the lodged residual and even the really fired off places produce fairly nice looking chopped forage where the cut stuff was run through the mower and flails a second time. Good luck, forecast here is 1% each day for the next 4 days


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> well you should have 3 or more days of stellar haymaking weather. Guess we are both under this massive Canadian high, we are having santa annas today, really weird for us but I will take it. Is that orchard grass? if so, wish mine still looked that nice. All the italian rye grass lodged and died but will make bale filler and horses eat it because I have that problem with any mid june first cut here. Orchard grass was a real mixed bag, some green with still green heads, others reseeding as I was cutting but still green understory. Left the mower down in multiple places that were already cut to cut some of the lodged residual and even the really fired off places produce fairly nice looking chopped forage where the cut stuff was run through the mower and flails a second time. Good luck, forecast here is 1% each day for the next 4 days


Rain free until Monday night. Lake Erie influence hinders us some. Cloudy tomorrow morning and currently mostly cloudy on Monday. Hoping that back off. Glad not trying to rake hay today or tomorrow. 20 mph winds with close to 30 mph gusts. Yes that is orchard grass in the pictures


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Mine finally dried out and ready to bale, but it lost its green really fast. It had turned brown by Monday evening. Eh well, its the first batch, and I still have weeding and fertilizing to get done, as well as get the unfavorable grasses out and replaced with the good stuff. Going to do it in sections, but not until next year. I have some filling left to do, got some pretty deep holes that bounce me out of my seat and I can't see them until I hit them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> Rain free until Monday night. Lake Erie influence hinders us some. Cloudy tomorrow morning and currently mostly cloudy on Monday. Hoping that back off. Glad not trying to rake hay today or tomorrow. 20 mph winds with close to 30 mph gusts. Yes that is orchard grass in the pictures


I lied. Day 2 and a light mist. .01 overnight.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> I lied. Day 2 and a light mist. .01 overnight.


Bummer, guess that is part of the lake effect. Hope your fortunes improve this morning. 

Too dry here to even make much dew. It was 35% at 4 yesterday with 92 degrees and 10-15 mph wind. Breeze blew all night. Hay was slightly damp this am and the temps were falling at 6 am so I tedded again to fluff since we aren't getting any heat today, just wind. Had to put on a sweat shirt to ted. 63 and 20 mph wind. No point in trying to rake until there is a baler chasing the rake. Should be ready to go by noon. Hay in a day (24 hrs)


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

Well, My very first cutting is in the barn. I got 62 bales out of the crap that came up, more than I expected, but gives me an idea of what I can expect once all the field is weed free and growing the right grasses. I guesstimate it should be 4 times what I actually got, so 240 bales per cutting is what I plan to achieve. Had baler issues that took up part of the day, but once I got them figured out the rest went well. I need to make another rake pass and clean up what is left, I can probably squeeze out 2 more bales with what is on the ground. 

While I was out there cussing out the chain for the pickup reel, my neighbor stopped over. I may have another 4 acres to bale.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got the year started. 11 acres over 1500 bales. Got a long way to go yet.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Better yield than I got. My best batch made 110 per ac, the others right at 100. I am just glad to be done


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

ACDII said:


> Well, My very first cutting is in the barn. I got 62 bales out of the crap that came up, more than I expected, but gives me an idea of what I can expect once all the field is weed free and growing the right grasses. I guesstimate it should be 4 times what I actually got, so 240 bales per cutting is what I plan to achieve. Had baler issues that took up part of the day, but once I got them figured out the rest went well. I need to make another rake pass and clean up what is left, I can probably squeeze out 2 more bales with what is on the ground.
> 
> While I was out there cussing out the chain for the pickup reel, my neighbor stopped over. I may have another 4 acres to bale.


You won't get 240 bales per cutting. I think you'll get half of that on your first cut with some work into the field, and on your 2nd cut you'll have 60-100 bales and less on your third. Now I pull up to the field and tell the kids what we're going to have usually within an accuracy of 10 bales. THIS year you might have 30 bales or less on your second and third cuts. 62 bales from 3 acres is really low (that's bad yield for a single acre in a good field on first cut) so that tells me your field needs lots of work. 

If you hog the nitrogen on you will be up to your eyes in hay, but it doesn't pay to use N this year.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

My friends neighbor just did 400 bales off their 4 acres. If I can get the majority of grass to grow like it did on the 3/4 acres, which yielded at least half what the rest did, I might be able to hit it. I still have a 1/4 acre uncut because it is blocked by a wood pile to burn. and the spetic area still has to settle and be backfilled with top soil. The other 2 1/2 acres hardly yielded anything. I screwed up planting the seed, drilled it too deep due to the soft ground, very little came up, and the areas I am trying to grow were very sparse and weedy. Fully developed I should get at least 3 -4 windrows, and I got one and a somewhat skinny one that barely produced a bale. May take a year or two to get there, but I have to set a goal, I may not reach it, but can try. I also have a couple stumps to remove which gets in the way for about 2/3'rd the width of the mower along with a tree that still needs to be removed, so working with what I got now, which isn't much, and it turned out I got 70 bales total after I was all done. I had gone around and raked what I missed which yielded 6 more bales.

There is a field up the road from me that has Alfalfa, they cut and baled it over the weekend and had at least a dozen rolled bales on less land than what I am doing. Have to have hope man, HOPE! 

Yes, the fields need a lot of work, have 2,4D down and the weeds are wilting. I have a LOT of work ahead of me, but got to start somewhere


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Your cuttings are not all the same. First cut is the heaviest but it’s the lowest quality because it’s stemmy. Second and third cuts are very soft and leafy but yield is markedly lower than first cut.


----------



## mstuck21 (Oct 4, 2019)

Good looking hay Chris… my grass won’t yield like that no matter how much fertilizer and begging I add to it… keep going fellas bc if it doesn’t rain by us soon our area will have plenty of customers for you guys to ship hay to…it was dry 2 weeks ago but it’s been 95-100 for the last 10 days with only a pop-up 2 tenths and none expected in the next 10 days… Corn looks like pineapple fields … grass hay fields have minimum regrowth if they aren’t already brown


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Hayman1 said:


> Better yield than I got. My best batch made 110 per ac, the others right at 100. I am just glad to be done


I averaged 133 per acre on my OG. That wind over the weekend was terrible. Rake was only 200 feet ahead and still couldn't keep row on the high ground. Was out raking alfalfa at 6:15 am and baling by 8:45 am.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

You must be living right. I did full P & K and 50# N. Deep well drained limestone soils, but really cold spring. However, you couldn’t have been that much warmer.


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Hayman1 said:


> You must be living right. I did full P & K and 50# N. Deep well drained limestone soils, but really cold spring. However, you couldn’t have been that much warmer.


I spilt my K and did 80# N as always. We were cold and it looked short but then shot out of it quick to finish strong. Second is looking good from first mowed and got rain last night to help the last mowed. Another week until 2nd alfalfa is ready to drop.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mellow said:


> I spilt my K and did 80# N as always. We were cold and it looked short but then shot out of it quick to finish strong. Second is looking good from first mowed and got rain last night to help the last mowed. Another week until 2nd alfalfa is ready to drop.


Yeah, I was really surprised at the jump in the last 10-14 days.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Been some long days. Making good progress this year. Last couple weeks 100 acres covered.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

and a trapshooter too


----------



## Sterling6.7 (Jul 11, 2017)

All wrapped up with the support of my awesome wife and help from the 11 and 8 year old kids. I am hopeful for the 11 year old to be more involved next year so I can get some help driving tractor. Yield up about 70% over last year with almost 1800 bales total. Biggest crop ever on this property.


----------

